# I was better than all of you at making music...



## KurtCobain (Aug 9, 2016)

And I never even tried, heck, I made anti-music.


----------



## Glider (Aug 12, 2016)

Cancer treatment for this thread plz!


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 12, 2016)

KurtCobain said:


> And I never even tried, heck, I made anti-music.


to bad you suck started a shotgun


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

KurtCobain said:


> And I never even tried, heck, I made anti-music.


I agree with you 100%


----------



## zeroslash (Aug 13, 2016)

I like turtles.


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 14, 2016)

KurtCobain said:


> And I never even tried, heck, I made anti-music.


In all honesty, guys from Pearl Jam kicked your ass both musically and in sales back in a day, so get off your high horse.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Nirvava, soundgarden, Alice in chains, mud honey. Post grunge: nine black alps, dinosaur pile-up and softer grunge bands like puddle of Mudd and maybe godsmack. I love grunge.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> In all honesty, guys from Pearl Jam kicked your ass both musically and in sales back in a day, so get off your high horse.


Pearl jam isn't very grunge to me for some reason, like creed....just..
Ewwww.


----------

